# Agnus Castus - Success Stories Please!



## Mrs Dot

Hi I came of the pill at the end of Dec 2008. Since then my cycles seem to be getting longer and longer. My first cycle was 28 days, then 32 and I'm still waiting for AF to arrive this month and I'm on cd 33 now :( Tested this weekend and got a :bfn: - one yesterday and one today with 2 different brands of tests. 

I was thinking that if :witch: doesn't turn up by Thurs, and I'm gonna test again this week depending on what happens, whether to try Agnus Castus tablets or not?

Has anyone on here had any success with it to regulate your cycles at all? :shrug:


----------



## caz81

i have been taking it and it has really regulated my cycles, they were a bit out and i did not know when i was ovulating and now i am a nice 28 day cycle with regular ovulation, took them before ttc and got pregnant on first go, sadly m/c but am trying again and still using agnus castus and as a result have ovulated right on time even after m/c


----------



## Mrs Dot

Thanks Caz, I've heard and read quite a few stories on here and on the web that suggest it's good stuff, I'm willing to try it now before I go to the docs and they suggest something that's not natural. Think I'll get some tomorrow as am off work for two weeks and then see if the af shows this week!


----------



## loopdido

Did you know to stop taking it at ovulation, then only start again when/if you get AF! I read lots about it when I took it first cycle off the pill, and most articles said to stop at ovulation. 

I can't honestly say if it helped me or not as I only took it as a precaution, thinking that it would take ages for af to come back after Cerazette (as this pill stops your af and bleeding altogether). My first cycle was 37 days, then 34, this one 31.

Good luck


----------



## Sapph

I took it for a while when I came off the pill, but I didn't know then that you needed to stop at ovulation.

I don't know whether it made a difference to me. I have heard a lot of of times that you need to stop at ovulation.


----------



## caz81

loopdido said:


> Did you know to stop taking it at ovulation, then only start again when/if you get AF! I read lots about it when I took it first cycle off the pill, and most articles said to stop at ovulation.

yeah i have been doing that, using opks so i know when to stop taking it now in ttc, ive heard loads of good things about it on the internet too so im hoping it will bring a :bfp: !!!


----------



## LilMinx

I had an average cycle length of 33 days but then had a cycle that lasted 47 days and then 56 days! I was very upset, thinking I must be pregnant etc...
Decided to give Agnus Castus a go and last month had a 28 day cycle so I am a fan!

xxx


----------



## Mrs Dot

Thanks ladies, thinking I'll give it a go for def. Getting slight crampy pains so think she's on her way, at least if she does arrive then I know where I am!


----------



## Mrs Dot

Hi everyone, still no sign of :witch: and thinking of testing again tonight. Prob another :bfn: :(
(it's now cd34 - longest cycle I've ever had) 

Quick question, if I do get a :bfn: can I start taking AgCas before af arrives? I bought some tablets today but heard that you're supposed to start taking it only when af arrives??? Any suggestions would be great x


----------



## ThatGirl

i am an agnus castus fan i have ovulated in two cycles i take it up to ovulation then again when AF arrived cycles still quite long o'd on CD 30 hoping in will be earlier this cycle x


----------



## daisydoo

thanks for posting this Mrs Dot - Ive been wondering about this myself. My cycles have gone haywire too - from a reg 28 days to 32 days to 36 days and thats where I am now. No idea how many DPO i am etc.

Can I ask ladies who take it please where they get it from and how much to take? Is there anything you shouldn't take with it - ie eve primrose oil (i take up to ov) or pregnacare.

thanks xx xx
:hug:


----------



## Mrs Dot

Hiya Daisydoo, I bought mine today from Holland and Barretts, £5.99 for 100 capsules.
It was in the women's health section, you can also get it in liquid form but I was a wuss and opted for tablets in case it tasted nasty!!! 

Any ideas anyone on if I should start taking it now before af shows? I'm thinking prob not just in case I am by some miracle :bfp: despite the negative test results!


----------



## LilMinx

I waited for the :witch: before I started taking mine.


xxx


----------



## PrayerfulHope

I started taking it late feb/early march and had my first ovulation this cycle after 9 months of anovulatory cycles!!


----------



## Kota

well I've started taking this yesterday, average cycles are anywhere from 30-35days but last cycle after m/c was 53 days!! Don't want that again so hoping it helps regulate them back down to around the 30day mark.


----------



## caz81

daisydoo said:


> Can I ask ladies who take it please where they get it from and how much to take? Is there anything you shouldn't take with it - ie eve primrose oil (i take up to ov) or pregnacare.
> 
> thanks xx xx
> :hug:


\i got mine from the internet, i take 500mg per day up to ovulation and then stop, i also take folic acid all the way through xx


----------



## nervouspains

I started using this when I was ttc- but I took it about 3 weeks before I got my bfp- but they say if you take it while pregnant- it can effect the growth of the baby...
But I had to terminate as the cells didnt divide properley- im not blaming AC, but I am so frightend, just in case, I wont use it again xx


----------



## Eternal

i took it last month, stopped after ovulation, i also took false unicion horn, evening promrose oil, and vit b complex and used preseed. so much went on that we werent really trying but took all the vitamins ... i am really surprised when i got my BFP! i am now 5+2 and really nervous.

cant graentee what worked if anything, but it is def worth a try! it was only my 2nd cycle ttc!


----------



## Kota

Eternal said:


> i took it last month, stopped after ovulation, i also took false unicion horn, evening promrose oil, and vit b complex and used preseed. so much went on that we werent really trying but took all the vitamins ... i am really surprised when i got my BFP! i am now 5+2 and really nervous.
> 
> cant graentee what worked if anything, but it is def worth a try! it was only my 2nd cycle ttc!

sounds like what we're trying this month, EPO, angus, getting some vit B complex today and pregna care, also going to use preseed... 
Fingers crossed I get the BFP like you!!! 
Congratulations!


----------



## Eternal

Kota said:


> Eternal said:
> 
> 
> i took it last month, stopped after ovulation, i also took false unicion horn, evening promrose oil, and vit b complex and used preseed. so much went on that we werent really trying but took all the vitamins ... i am really surprised when i got my BFP! i am now 5+2 and really nervous.
> 
> cant graentee what worked if anything, but it is def worth a try! it was only my 2nd cycle ttc!
> 
> sounds like what we're trying this month, EPO, angus, getting some vit B complex today and pregna care, also going to use preseed...
> Fingers crossed I get the BFP like you!!!
> Congratulations!Click to expand...

Lots of luck ... as i said it may of worked or it maybe would have happened anyway! its def worth a try if you can afford it though, makes you feel like your doing something!

good luck to all you lovely ladies ... hope to see you all in 1st trimester soon x x x


----------



## Mrs Dot

Thanks Eternal, well the :witch: finally arrived tonight. I'm quite happy really after being stuck in limbo not knowing what's going on for nearly a week now. I'm thinking of taking AC tonight and for the next 2 weeks to try and get it regulated, otherwise the way my cycles are going, next month will be a 40 day cycle and I cannot be bothered with that!!! they've been getting 4 days longer each time for the last 3 so I'm willing to try anything to get back to 28ish days. Congrats on your :bfp:!!! brill news! We'll be coming over to join you soon hopefully!!! xxx


----------



## Mrs Dot

Hi everyone just to let you know that I think it might have worked this cycle!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Have now done 5 tests! Have done 3 10 mui/ml like docs have (2 last night 1 this morning) and 2 first response, (one last night and one just now when I got in from work!!!) all :bfp:!!!! am going to the doctors on Friday but am feeling wierd and kind of like it isn't real! (in a good way though!) 

Hope Agnus Castus helps others on here!!! I really think that it might have done it for us this cycle!!! :hug:


----------



## Pusskins

That is brill.
Ive bought Angus Cactus today and going to try it when af arrives, that if it does.
Hope i get my :bfp:


----------



## v2007

Im a big girl and from this my cycles were so erratic so on the 1st May 2008 i started taking AC and Dong Quai. My :witch: turned up 7 days after i started taking AC. My :witch: never came in June byt she came in July. 

My July :witch: resulted in a :bfp: and that :bfp: is now 4 weeks old and called Katie.

After trying ofr 1 yr to get pregnant i totally believe that the AC gave me my :bfp:

Good luck to all of you. 

V xxx


----------



## Mrs Dot

I completely didn't believe it would make a difference but it must have and I've got my :bfp: yesterday!


----------



## babydust

i brought agnus castus today after reading the success stories on here.i hope it helps me get my :bfp: as i have irregular periods.can you start taking it before your period comes??


----------



## Mrs Dot

I took it from CD1 of my last period for 14 days, then stopped after that as I've read that it can affect early pg. hope you get yours soon hun xxx


----------



## babydust

Mrs Dot said:


> I took it from CD1 of my last period for 14 days, then stopped after that as I've read that it can affect early pg. hope you get yours soon hun xxx

thankyou,i see it worked well for you! congrats! i hope it works for me as quick :)


----------



## Mrs Dot

Thanks hun! I had read stuff on here about it and thought what harm is it going to do?! Give it a go, I'm a true believer in it now! xxx


----------



## chele

bleugh it tastes awful but got to be worth it..........fx
Intrigued though - why can't you take if when you're pg?


----------



## Mrs_N

i will definately be trying this next cycle!


----------



## bown

*After ttc for 8 months I decided to take a small dose (20mg) of Agnus Castus this cycle, and I just got my BFP, only thing that it could be is luck or agnus castus !!

Recommended- worth a shot for sure !

Prior to taking it I don't think I was ovulating much. My periods have been erratic since coming off the pill.

Agnus Castus seems to have done the trick  x*


----------



## Vici

I don't know if its been mentioned in this thread, but please make sure you stop your AC once you have or suspect that you have ovulated. You should not take AC if there is a chance you are PG :)


----------



## Mrs_N

I have started taking it today and hoping it does some good for me! 
will be using opks too and charting my bbt so that I know when I've ovulated and can stop taking it then.
fingers crossed!


----------



## ummar

Does Angus Cactus interfere with Clomid?

I am on CD7 (Clomid CD3-7). Is it okay if I start taking AC now?

I have a Luteal Phase Defect and have been TTCing on and off for a few months. Really want to try everything this month.


----------



## pasteljay

Can you use AC after your period has started or does it have to be day one of it starting??


----------



## ummar

pasteljay said:


> Can you use AC after your period has started or does it have to be day one of it starting??

I'm wondering the same thing!


----------



## Anon

I wasn't ovulating for 7 months at all, and I started on agnus castus. That month, I ovulated!


----------



## inkdchick

i am a bit worried as i am having acupuncture to rectify a progesterone problem that i have and she has told me to carry on taking AC until i get my period and then stop when im bleeding and start again once its finished.
Now whether this is coz im 44 and have had 5 m/c's and with the progesterone dropping so low this causing the m/c's and she wants to keep it elevated using AC i dont know, although i do know that AC keeps your progesterone levels raised so im really hoping this is ok and she must know what she is doing , she has been practising for over 35 years and specialises in Fertility so here's hoping x
Love this thread its fantastic !


----------



## lisababe5

Hello I have just bought some AC today from holland and Barrett Really excited about taking it next cycle, can't believe I want af to hurry up, never thought I'd say that!


----------



## janeybaby

I have been TTC 18months since my 1 depo shot ran out. For a year my cycles were all over the place, they then started to become regular however I still wasn't getting a BFP. I BBT which showed Ov however my doctor said it was unlikely it was right as the temps didn't rise enough or my LP was short some cycles or I ovulated too late so she sent me for a scan........

So I had the scan the end of last cycle and it showed cysts on my ovaries :( the doctor booked me in for 21 day progesterone bloods on cd 20 and 30 as my cycle vary in length. She would compare the result from the 1 to the other to see if there was an increase in progesterone.

In the mean time I continued to use my CBFM for the 2nd cycle but decided to take Agnus Castus, Evening primrose oil and vitamin B complex.

In my 1st cycle using CBFM I only got lows and high's then the 2nd cycle I went straight from Low too Peak cd21..... We BD cd15,17,19,21,22 and 23 and I got my BFP 10dpo

Thank you Agnus Castus!!!

Agnus Castus 1200mg a day up to 1st Peak then stopped
Evening Primrose Oil 1500mg up to 1st peak then stopped
Vitamin B Complex - 1 tablet daily up to 1st peak then stopped.


----------



## inkdchick

i was recommended it by my acupuncturist as she said that my progesterone levels went down after ov in the last two weeks so was told to take it until i either got my period or a bfp. Anyway this morning i get another negative at 4 days late for my period and noe i have a browny/red type bleed and slight cramping and soreish boobs so i think i may be out this month. It was the first month of trying Agnus castus and will keep taking it as soon as this period (if its what it is) stops or if it finishes and the take it again along with more acupuncture.
I cant believe this could be my period as my acupuncturist was so sure i was pregnant!


----------



## celi84

and I have just had a :bfp:. I was on a low dosage tho (Kira 20 mg once a day for 4 months). It did not give me cramps.

I was not on it for regulating cycles tho, but for my breast pain during the 2WW. If you just want to bring ovulation forward, then it's not necessary to continue during 2WW.

I was TTC for just over a year, so I do think AG did help.

:dust: to you


----------



## lisababe5

Any more agnus castus success stories? I'm just starting taking mine after 8 boring and stressful months of Ttc! Give us some hope! x


----------



## lisababe5

Just bumping this thread, any more success stories with AC?


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Ive just been reccomended to take the Agnus Castus and Evening Primrose oil :) so cant wait i really hope it shorten's my cycles abit or makes me ovulate abit earlier :) x


----------



## inkdchick

i had acupuncture this cycle on cd8 in the afternoon 4pm and 10am the next morning cd9 i had very very stretchy clear cm and now im cd12 and have watery cm, cramping right across lower abdomen and lightheaded but apart from that im hoping this is all good its the first time ive had clear stretchy cm at OV and well we will have to see what happens but my acupuncturist wants me to take agnus castus from weds this coming week til i get a + or i get af so i eager to see if it works.
all i know is that it keeps the progesterone levels high but i was a bit worried coz my levels are at 56 and apparantly thats excellent seeings how im 44 so fingers crossed


----------



## 25 and ttc

Hi everyone

im new to this but i have been reading everyones posts and it is so reassuring thatthere are others out there dealing with the same issues i am. i have been on the pill for 9 years without a break. we decided to start ttc in december so i came off the pill. i had a withdrawal bleed after coming off the pill but didnt have a period untill 59 days after that, which only lasted for 2 days and was extremely light. my next cycle lasted for 80 days. i went to the doc and after a few tests she said i may have pcos as theblod tests indicated my progesterone levels were low, but i need to have a ultrasound to double check. however when i went for my ultra sound i was advised that everything was fine and it could just be due to that fact i have beenon the pill for such a long time. my doctor said to wait 3 more months and if nothing happens to go back and they will try clomid.

the day before i came on my period i started taking AC as i couldnt wait any longer, and although this could just be a very big coincidence, i came on my period the next day, for 4 days and it was a normal period...never been so happy. i have been taking AC for the last 2 weeks and i feel like it is already making a huge difference. my skin has become less oily and i have noticed cm starting to appear. however i have been feeling very tired since i have started taking it so not sure if this is a side affect. 

good luck to all, fingers crossed AC reduces my cycle this month to at least 35 days rather than 80!


----------



## Little G

hey ladies

I;ve just started taking agnus cactus this cycle, but im taking it the whole way through, is that not right then... I posted asking this question before ov and some ladies came back saying its ok to continue to take.....?:wacko:
Also do you need to take b-complex with it as well??? again I was advised to take it along with agnus cactus...?
Im testing tomorrow....
xxxx


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Eternal said:


> Kota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eternal said:
> 
> 
> i took it last month, stopped after ovulation, i also took false unicion horn, evening promrose oil, and vit b complex and used preseed. so much went on that we werent really trying but took all the vitamins ... i am really surprised when i got my BFP! i am now 5+2 and really nervous.
> 
> cant graentee what worked if anything, but it is def worth a try! it was only my 2nd cycle ttc!
> 
> sounds like what we're trying this month, EPO, angus, getting some vit B complex today and pregna care, also going to use preseed...
> Fingers crossed I get the BFP like you!!!
> Congratulations!Click to expand...
> 
> Lots of luck ... as i said it may of worked or it maybe would have happened anyway! its def worth a try if you can afford it though, makes you feel like your doing something!
> 
> good luck to all you lovely ladies ... hope to see you all in 1st trimester soon x x xClick to expand...

Doing preseed, agnus castus, b6 and b12 and prenatal!! I would love twins! Want to send some bab(ies) dust my way?? I started on like cycle day 15...i was told I could start at any time, but I asked the lady at the nutrition store if I should stop after ovulation and she said no, keep taking it all the way through til bfp. So that's what I'm going to do! Good luck everyone!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Little G said:


> hey ladies
> 
> I;ve just started taking agnus cactus this cycle, but im taking it the whole way through, is that not right then... I posted asking this question before ov and some ladies came back saying its ok to continue to take.....?:wacko:
> Also do you need to take b-complex with it as well??? again I was advised to take it along with agnus cactus...?
> Im testing tomorrow....
> xxxx

see my post above :thumbup:


----------



## Little G

Yeah thats what I was told too..... Guess im gonna keep taking it then, lol.. Just read an article as well that said it can help prevent mis-carriages also. :thumbup:
xxx


----------



## GdaneMom4now

ummar said:


> Does Angus Cactus interfere with Clomid?
> 
> I am on CD7 (Clomid CD3-7). Is it okay if I start taking AC now?
> 
> I have a Luteal Phase Defect and have been TTCing on and off for a few months. Really want to try everything this month.

Take b6 and b12 for luteal phase I would call your doctor and see if you can combine it with clomid...I don't think you can to be honest. It's supposed to do the same thing...which may be bad


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Little G said:


> Yeah thats what I was told too..... Guess im gonna keep taking it then, lol.. Just read an article as well that said it can help prevent mis-carriages also. :thumbup:
> xxx

Want to be agnus castus buddies?? We WILL get our BFP this month!! I'm very very very optimistic. Keep telling myself I will have a baby in my arms in 9 months!! :happydance:


----------



## Little G

GdaneMom4now said:


> Little G said:
> 
> 
> Yeah thats what I was told too..... Guess im gonna keep taking it then, lol.. Just read an article as well that said it can help prevent mis-carriages also. :thumbup:
> xxx
> 
> Want to be agnus castus buddies?? We WILL get our BFP this month!! I'm very very very optimistic. Keep telling myself I will have a baby in my arms in 9 months!! :happydance:Click to expand...

yeah ok, well im testing tomorrow, lol, that'll be me 14 dpo. Going out soon to pick up some sd test's. Going to take alot of will power not to test till the morning, lol.... What dpo are you and when you planning testing? :flower:
xxx


----------



## TiggerToo

Everything I've read says to NOT take Vitex and Clomid together as somehow they counteract one another. Gdanemom is right - ask your doc (and always, always let them know what you're taking, even if you think they'll say you're nuts).


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Little G said:


> GdaneMom4now said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little G said:
> 
> 
> Yeah thats what I was told too..... Guess im gonna keep taking it then, lol.. Just read an article as well that said it can help prevent mis-carriages also. :thumbup:
> xxx
> 
> Want to be agnus castus buddies?? We WILL get our BFP this month!! I'm very very very optimistic. Keep telling myself I will have a baby in my arms in 9 months!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> yeah ok, well im testing tomorrow, lol, that'll be me 14 dpo. Going out soon to pick up some sd test's. Going to take alot of will power not to test till the morning, lol.... What dpo are you and when you planning testing? :flower:
> xxxClick to expand...

Cd22 idk when to testyet...have not ovulated I have irregular cycles. Have a doctors appointment the 21st though! Let me know how your 21st goes! Any symptoms? Do you chart?


----------



## Little G

GdaneMom4now said:


> Little G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GdaneMom4now said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little G said:
> 
> 
> Yeah thats what I was told too..... Guess im gonna keep taking it then, lol.. Just read an article as well that said it can help prevent mis-carriages also. :thumbup:
> xxx
> 
> Want to be agnus castus buddies?? We WILL get our BFP this month!! I'm very very very optimistic. Keep telling myself I will have a baby in my arms in 9 months!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> yeah ok, well im testing tomorrow, lol, that'll be me 14 dpo. Going out soon to pick up some sd test's. Going to take alot of will power not to test till the morning, lol.... What dpo are you and when you planning testing? :flower:
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Cd22 idk when to testyet...have not ovulated I have irregular cycles. Have a doctors appointment the 21st though! Let me know how your 21st goes! Any symptoms? Do you chart?Click to expand...

Not that many symptoms really, still cramping a little bit and sore veiny boobs but usually get that with af, had a little bit of spotting about 9 dpo and really bad cramps 2 dpo but thats about the main things....no dont chart, im terrible at it... I threw by bbt in the bin, lol... I used opk's this month though and got a + on cd 18 so af due tomorrow, really think im gonna test this afternoon now, i, just about to pop out and get some tests, will let you know how I get on, wouldn't sleep a wink tonight if to wait till tomorrow, lol..
xxx


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Little G said:


> GdaneMom4now said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GdaneMom4now said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little G said:
> 
> 
> Yeah thats what I was told too..... Guess im gonna keep taking it then, lol.. Just read an article as well that said it can help prevent mis-carriages also. :thumbup:
> xxx
> 
> Want to be agnus castus buddies?? We WILL get our BFP this month!! I'm very very very optimistic. Keep telling myself I will have a baby in my arms in 9 months!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> yeah ok, well im testing tomorrow, lol, that'll be me 14 dpo. Going out soon to pick up some sd test's. Going to take alot of will power not to test till the morning, lol.... What dpo are you and when you planning testing? :flower:
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Cd22 idk when to testyet...have not ovulated I have irregular cycles. Have a doctors appointment the 21st though! Let me know how your 21st goes! Any symptoms? Do you chart?Click to expand...
> 
> Not that many symptoms really, still cramping a little bit and sore veiny boobs but usually get that with af, had a little bit of spotting about 9 dpo and really bad cramps 2 dpo but thats about the main things....no dont chart, im terrible at it... I threw by bbt in the bin, lol... I used opk's this month though and got a + on cd 18 so af due tomorrow, really think im gonna test this afternoon now, i, just about to pop out and get some tests, will let you know how I get on, wouldn't sleep a wink tonight if to wait till tomorrow, lol..
> xxxClick to expand...

Lol...do you usually spot around 9dpo? Could be a good sign! Why weren't you good at charting? Saves you money! have you read taking charge of your fertility? Amazing book. I was getting erratic temps so I switched my alarm to 3am and its made a world of difference


----------



## Baby2012

I'm also taking AC. I take it all through my cycle with EPO (which I stop at O). This is our second month TCC after being on the pill for 12 years!? 

I stopped BCP early April, had usual WD. 
May cycle was 28 days
June cycle was 25 days
I'm now on CD8 & hoping for that beautiful :bfp:

I think it's def regulated my cycles and improved my skin which is a bonus.

Good luck all x


----------



## 2mommiesTTC

I just bought AC today my cycles have been crazy lady and my and my wonderful partner are trying for our first little one! baby :dust: to all you ladies!!


----------



## inkdchick

well i am taking it one twice a day for the next 7 days so we will see if it works, i got mine from holland and barratt


----------



## Vic20581

Hi
I have pcos, i went back on the pill to regulate my period but obviously cant get pregnant, was going to ask doc for clomid, but iv read that AC is the herble version. Shud i start on day 1 when i come off the pill, or wait till i have my nex period, which cud be 4 wks to mths away.
Should i take the liquid or tablet version, and what is the best way to check for ovulation, by temperature or by ovulation strips 
Sorry for long post.
V
xx


----------



## inkdchick

agnus castus only helps keep your progesterone levels up and should only be taken after OV about a week after and then you take whatever the recommendations are on the bottle until you either bleed or get a BFP hun i take the tablet version from holland and barratt .
Its not a long post hun no need to worry and if you need to write more theres plenty of room lol and we always read to see if we can help , best of luck and i hope this helps xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

i came off the pill around sept 09 and had very irregular peroids from then, missed out a month inbetween basically, my longest cycle was 97 days and the shortest was 57 days,

i have been taking AC for 2 months now, the 1st cycle went down to 44 days and then this cycle was 33 days!! so im so pleased with that and will carry on taking it x


----------



## Vic20581

Iv read that you should take AC from day one of period untill u ovulate. Is this not right then
V
xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I take it all the time and I was told to take it until I realise I was pregnant x


----------



## inkdchick

Vic20581 said:


> Iv read that you should take AC from day one of period untill u ovulate. Is this not right then
> V
> xx

*
No it isnt hun you have to take it after OV as it when you need the progesterone to keep high enough to sustain the maybe pregnancy .
If its taken before ov it will stop you ovulating, the example being that many women take the progesterone only pill to stop their bodies producing an egg and then obviously no period !, so please only take it after ov x*


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I wasn't told this, why would the lady, who knew why I was taking them, not tell me that. I have my gyno appointment next week, suppose I'll have to ask x


----------



## GdaneMom4now

mummy.wannabe said:


> I wasn't told this, why would the lady, who knew why I was taking them, not tell me that. I have my gyno appointment next week, suppose I'll have to ask x

What'd you find out? I forgot to ask my GYNO...the lady at the nutrition store said to take it all the way through until BFP.


----------



## inkdchick

see thats the problem they all tell us such conflicting stuff but my acupuncturist is such a Brilliant lady and is qualified in fertility , she has been practicising her business for over 30 years now and has explained it all from start to finish with us and about all the stuff you can take and what is suitable for one person isnt for another but was adamant about the AC and how to take it especially when to take it.
I didnt want to scare anyone but if you are taking ita ll the way through i jsut didnt want you to take it not knowing and then get disappointed when you didnt get your BFP that you have long awaited, its hard enough trying to get pregnant without taking something that you were told was ok and then later to find out that you were told wrong and its heart breaking so if i can give you this info and it helps then it makes me feel better and hopefully will work for you all that like me are taking it to help.
My progesterone levels sit at 56 !, so i only need to take one every morning a week before my af is due or i get a + test which i hope i get tomorrow morn, just to keep it up.
Good luck xxxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

i have my appointment next tuesday and i will ask, i got mine from holland and barrett and was told to take it all the way through until i realise im pregnant x


----------



## inkdchick

thats unbelieveable hun i would check that as with everyone who are taking it i would love nothing more than to see us all get our long awaited BFP's. I hope they advise you different hun and that your bfp is just a cycle away xx tina


----------



## mummy.wannabe

thanks love i will defo see what gyno says, i will stop taking it for now and tell everyone what they say xx


----------



## inkdchick

ok best of luck and i hope not taking it before OV will help you more xxx


----------



## aussiesgirl

Hi just wondered if anyone knows if you can take agnus castus while just finishing depo provera? i have 2 weeks left before next injection is due but im not taking it, so i thought caould i take AC to start getting AF back into gear?


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I haven't a clue but it's all natural stuff so I don't think it would hurt x


----------



## ice88

i have long cycle.. about 60-78days..!! last cycle i O'd On CD58.. now i'am on cd3..
will take vitex after AF finish..


----------



## caz81

I was told to take mine from cd1 until I ovulated (which I did & got BFP) seems that there is so much different advice out there. I guess a lot of it will depend why you are taking it, I was taking mine to help with ovulation which is why i was taking mine when I did in the cycle


----------



## ice88

caz81 said:


> I was told to take mine from cd1 until I ovulated (which I did & got BFP) seems that there is so much different advice out there. I guess a lot of it will depend why you are taking it, I was taking mine to help with ovulation which is why i was taking mine when I did in the cycle

my friend told me it can be taken during menses... but my vitex is on the way.. may be arrive to my home at monday.. when my AF finish.. because now i'am on CD3.
did u have irregular cycle before?
did u pregnant after taken vitex?


----------



## caz81

ice88 said:


> caz81 said:
> 
> 
> I was told to take mine from cd1 until I ovulated (which I did & got BFP) seems that there is so much different advice out there. I guess a lot of it will depend why you are taking it, I was taking mine to help with ovulation which is why i was taking mine when I did in the cycle
> 
> my friend told me it can be taken during menses... but my vitex is on the way.. may be arrive to my home at monday.. when my AF finish.. because now i'am on CD3.
> did u have irregular cycle before?
> did u pregnant after taken vitex?Click to expand...

I had irregular cycles and both times I took it from cd1 until ovulation and I got pregnant first month using it both times xx


----------



## GdaneMom4now

caz81 said:


> ice88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caz81 said:
> 
> 
> I was told to take mine from cd1 until I ovulated (which I did & got BFP) seems that there is so much different advice out there. I guess a lot of it will depend why you are taking it, I was taking mine to help with ovulation which is why i was taking mine when I did in the cycle
> 
> my friend told me it can be taken during menses... but my vitex is on the way.. may be arrive to my home at monday.. when my AF finish.. because now i'am on CD3.
> did u have irregular cycle before?
> did u pregnant after taken vitex?Click to expand...
> 
> I had irregular cycles and both times I took it from cd1 until ovulation and I got pregnant first month using it both times xxClick to expand...

What do you mean both times? All the way through your cycle?


----------



## Vic20581

I bought some AC this morn, it says on bottle take 2 twice a day, 400mg, is this wat otnets are on too?
V
xx


----------



## caz81

GdaneMom4now said:


> caz81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ice88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caz81 said:
> 
> 
> I was told to take mine from cd1 until I ovulated (which I did & got BFP) seems that there is so much different advice out there. I guess a lot of it will depend why you are taking it, I was taking mine to help with ovulation which is why i was taking mine when I did in the cycle
> 
> my friend told me it can be taken during menses... but my vitex is on the way.. may be arrive to my home at monday.. when my AF finish.. because now i'am on CD3.
> did u have irregular cycle before?
> did u pregnant after taken vitex?Click to expand...
> 
> I had irregular cycles and both times I took it from cd1 until ovulation and I got pregnant first month using it both times xxClick to expand...
> 
> What do you mean both times? All the way through your cycle?Click to expand...

I used it to get pregnant with my daughter (she is now 18 months) and also for this pregnancy (now 37 weeks). I stopped it after I had ovulated each time (used opks to track ovulation)


----------



## ice88

> I had irregular cycles and both times I took it from cd1 until ovulation and I got pregnant first month using it both times xx

OMG.... that's amazing... u got pregnant on the first month u take vitex... :thumbup:


----------



## dee11

ive been taking it for 7 months as i was having no periods after coming off the pill injection and id heard they kick start your periods and it did at first my cycle was 60+ days and now im nearly back to my 28 day cycle but i hope it helps me to fall pregnant soon oh also i got told to take it til ov as it can cause miscarriages if taken after


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Maybe you guys can help me...I posted this this morning and no one has any answers!! I've been sooo incredibly optimistic this month I started agnus castus a couple weeks into my cycle. Didn't think it would work so soon as it said it took three months to. My cycles were anywhere from 2-2 1/2 months long. I O'd around CD52 last cycle and FF just confirmed CD32!! I couldn't be more excited!! My nipples already hurt too and I know it's a little too early...maybe? Unless FF got my O date wrong...but I'm being even more optimistic now!! 

So, ladies who got your BFP with Agnus, I've read and heard a lot of different things...I've been taking three a day 400mg because that's what the bottle said and the lady said at the store but I've read a lot of you who stopped at Ov. So should I cut it down to two then one? or should I stop all together right MEOW! Sorry, I couldn't resist. I'm in a pretty damn good mood this morning. Thanks for your answers!! I'll keep you all posted in my TWW!


----------



## Vic20581

Hi
Iv heard that you should only take Agnus Castus from day1 of AF n then untill u O. I take 4 400mg a day.
Only been on it a wk, so dont no if it works yet lol
xx


----------



## ice88

GdaneMom4now said:


> Maybe you guys can help me...I posted this this morning and no one has any answers!! I've been sooo incredibly optimistic this month I started agnus castus a couple weeks into my cycle. Didn't think it would work so soon as it said it took three months to. My cycles were anywhere from 2-2 1/2 months long. I O'd around CD52 last cycle and FF just confirmed CD32!! I couldn't be more excited!! My nipples already hurt too and I know it's a little too early...maybe? Unless FF got my O date wrong...but I'm being even more optimistic now!!
> 
> So, ladies who got your BFP with Agnus, I've read and heard a lot of different things...I've been taking three a day 400mg because that's what the bottle said and the lady said at the store but I've read a lot of you who stopped at Ov. So should I cut it down to two then one? or should I stop all together right MEOW! Sorry, I couldn't resist. I'm in a pretty damn good mood this morning. Thanks for your answers!! I'll keep you all posted in my TWW!

hi... u can take vitex after Ovulation... it is doesn't matter. if u get BFP u can wean off vitex.. but it is better wean off vitex slowly. u can switch vitex to Natural Progesteron cream if u got BFP..


----------



## Rin731

Really wanting to try this- look at my signature, my periods are CRAZY.


----------



## mrsp1969

me too Rin731 i had the mirena coil removed 13 months ago my periods were 18 days until june then it went to 25 august was 27 september 29 and oct well im still waiting currently on day 52 had 21 day bloods done and im not ovulating been told i wont be referred to fs cos im 42 with a daughter whos 22 lol so im curious about ac does any1 know whether it actually brings back ovulation thanks xx


----------



## ice88

i take vitex 3months.. and got BFP. now i'am 7weeks pregnant


----------



## littlepeps

I have pcos and have been taking AC .. it has given me a regular cycle of 35 days and I O at day 21 each time .. I have been taking it 3 months.... just waiting on a BFP !!! :)


----------



## Bean66

I started taking AG tincture for the first time on cd2, today is cd8 and I'm already having fertile signs - EWCM and high soft cervix. Last month I ov'd CD27 and the month before CD19. Fingers crossed I ovulate in the next few days and have a 'normal' cycle even if I don't get my BFP.

I'll keep you posted.....


----------



## Rachel789

So does anyone know what the deal is with Vitex? I have read so many different things and I really want to get this straight. I have read the following about how long to take it:

1. Start on CD1 and take it until you O
2. Take it throughout your whole cycle EXCEPT during AF-stop once you get your BFP
3. Only take it after you O

What is the correct answer? :wacko:

Also what is the correct amount to take?

If you are supposed to take it until BFP, do you just stop right away or ween off of it?


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I was taking AC and when I went to my hospital appointment she has never heard of it, so made me feel like I should be taking it.

I stopped Nd my periods went back to what they were. Wish I had never stoped, my cycles would have been still more regular. Have started taking it again x


----------



## Kismo

Hello Ladies.

I started taking Agnus Castus last cycle before ovulation. I took x2 tabs 400mcg, so that would be 800mcg daily. This seemed to kick start things straight away. I had a very long cycle prior, which was 45 days long, very unusual for me, however cycles were a bit wonky after a missed miscarriage where I bled for 3 months after. So, started the A.C. which brought my ovulation (or what I thought to be ovulation based on EWCM occuring, mittelschmerz) so that brought the cycle down to 41 days, then a bleed for 4 days. I only stopped taking the A.C. when my period begain. At CD05 of this cycle I resumed taking the A.C. however dropped the intake down to 400mcg only per day. WOWEEE.... I started having EWCM on CD07, CD08 , CD09 (DTD!!) and today CD10 still having some EWCM. Felt some grumblings in the ovary area so hoping I am getting ready to O'. So, this miraculous herb has totally transformed my cycle back to where it was before in only one short cycle. I am really thrilled. Oh, it also stopped the horrendous facial breakout I usually get, down to just a couple of spots on the chin. I am going to continue with the one 400mcg tab daily and not stop unless I get another period. I can't recommend this enough, however I am aware that it doesn't suit everybody. Best of Luck to you all XXXX


----------



## Kismo

p.s I meant to add that for the last two cycles I ovulated from CD33 on the longest cycle then CD27 in the next cycle and this month down to estimated CD11 based on 4 days so far of EWCM (I usually have around 5 days of it before O'). So that is a MASSIVE difference. My LP is between 14-16 days so that means my cycle this month SHOULD now be approx 27-28 days, which is what it was before (28-30 days). xx


----------



## Nena333

I started taking this month... I'm still on the 2ww andi have been feeling cramps and extremely tired but don't really know yet. The reviews are amazing. I didn't know about stopping it during O but if I was pregnant I would like to ask the doctor if I shouldtake it during the first trimester like some others ladies say. I wouldn't like to stop it all of the sudden.

Good luck to all the ladies who got their bfp thanks to this pill!

Nena333
TTC since 10/2011


----------



## sakari06

I also take vitex from af to af last cycle, this cycle I'll take it from the end of af to ov and see if I get my BFP!


----------



## Jenba

Wow I am so pleased to have come across this thread!! I bought some AC in preparation for when we TTC next month. I came off the pill December 2010 and have rather irregular cycles (12 weeks being the longest!!). The last few have been six weeks!! I am due AF on 28th Dec and with my current cycle length would O somewhere between 22 and 25 Jan. If I start taking AC when I get AF could it bring O forward?? That would be fab not having to wait 3 weeks!!


----------



## mrsc81

Hi ladies im wondering if any of you can help me... 
I started taking AC 1000mg tablet form at the beginning of this cycle, i had af cd 1-4 but had some spotting on cd6, after that everything seemed 'normal' i had 2 peaks on my cbfm cd 28/29 and stopped the AC on cd29, then 8dpo i started spotting, it was a brown rusty red colour and a couple of wipes, this lasted until 11dpo when i started having brown stringy spotting when i wipe and its becoming alot more frequent, today 12dpo and still the stringy brown spotting.
Is this just my body getting used to it? Maybe AC isnt for me? Should i try it for another cycle or maybe try taking it all the way through? Maybe its the brand im taking it was cheap one called natures aid?? 
Any help appreciated!


----------



## Bean66

Have you taken a HPT? Could be implantation bleeding?

I take AC whole cycle. I've spoken to a herbalist and this is what she recommends. It may just be your body readjusting. I'd give it a bit longer before stopping but that is my opinion.


----------



## mrsc81

I took a hpt on 11dpo which was yesterday BFN - does agnus castus take all your pms symptoms away? I havent had spots, sore boobs etc..
On a positive note, i havent spotted after exercise this cycle.


----------



## Bean66

It can do. aC usually takes a little time to work but anything is possible.

Good luck.


----------



## Melissa x

I only used Agnus castus for one month and that was the month I fell pregnant, I stopped when I got my positive opk as this is what I was advised to do. I did have brown spotting around 10 do lasting couple of days but this stopped where usually I'd have spotting then af! Keep testing and just hope. However I think it can take some time too have an affect on some cycles.


----------



## mrsc81

My af is more pink than red, does AC do that???


----------



## honeyharris

Another success story (a minor one but pleased nonetheless). Last time I came off the pill in my 20s it took 6 months to get AF. I'm now 35, came off the pill on Xmas eve 2011 and started my first natural AF yesterday, which was a 41 day cycle. I've been taking 2 capsules of Agnus Castus daily and can't help but wonder whether it's helped to get my natural hormones to kick in so quickly.


----------



## Indi84

After coming off BCP I took AC after my period went AWOL, it brought on and made it a 39 day cycle, then after two months I was down to a 31 day cycle and get my bfp :) I really think it helped me, I O'd on day 17 this time so I think my egg was a bit healthier? I wish I'd known about it before BCP, as I went on to help my period become regular.


----------



## mrsc81

Indi did you take only until ovulation or all through cycle?


----------



## Indi84

mrsc81 said:


> Indi did you take only until ovulation or all through cycle?

First full month I took it until O, last month I took it the whole way until my positive test. Did tons of research, there are so many inflicting opinions, but I know someone here, (possibly Bean66, sorry if I'm wrong!) said she asked a professional herbalist and was told it was fine, and I've found many websites to back this up. However there are also loads that say just till O so it was an experiment for me!


----------



## mrsc81

ive just finished taking it for 2nd cycle, i took it up until ovulation but did consider taking all the way through, i may next cycle if i dont get a bfp! Currently in 2ww


----------



## Indi84

Fx for you!! :dust:


----------



## Bean66

Sorry for absence. Yes it was me. I work with a herbalist who said it should be taken until BFP or until the desired affect has been achieved. It has a gradual effect so needs time. Don't stop at O for best results.


----------



## Biscuitbaby

Am I allowed to jump in? 

I havent seen AF since Nov :nope: Is it too soon to think about taking it?

Also how much a day?


----------



## Indi84

Biscuitbaby said:


> Am I allowed to jump in?
> 
> I havent seen AF since Nov :nope: Is it too soon to think about taking it?
> 
> Also how much a day?

As long as your sure your not pregnant there is no harm in starting it, hopefully it should bring AF on for you. Whatever brand you buy will have instructions, always follow them in case the dosage is different! But normally it's 1600mg a day, or two 400mg twice a day. You can take it in tincture as well and then you put the required amount in water and drink it down. Good luck :)


----------



## Biscuitbaby

Indi84 said:


> Biscuitbaby said:
> 
> 
> Am I allowed to jump in?
> 
> I havent seen AF since Nov :nope: Is it too soon to think about taking it?
> 
> Also how much a day?
> 
> As long as your sure your not pregnant there is no harm in starting it, hopefully it should bring AF on for you. Whatever brand you buy will have instructions, always follow them in case the dosage is different! But normally it's 1600mg a day, or two 400mg twice a day. You can take it in tincture as well and then you put the required amount in water and drink it down. Good luck :)Click to expand...

I'm taking hpt aaaallllllll the time!! I'm a poas addict!! all are a bfn

...I think I may get some later! :thumbup:


----------



## Indi84

I know Holland and Barrett sell it, and they have the penny sale on at the mo!


----------



## Biscuitbaby

OOOO buy one get one for a penny!! .....I gotta go to my Maths class (Arrrgghhhhh I HATE it) first then I'm off to get some!! :)


----------



## babyaholic

Biscuitbaby said:


> Am I allowed to jump in?
> 
> I havent seen AF since Nov :nope: Is it too soon to think about taking it?
> 
> Also how much a day?


Hi, was just wondering how you got on? I also haven't seen AF since November so thinking on taking this to see if I can kick start??


----------



## Nita

Hi I have had a regular 24/25 day cycle and am trying to conceive for our 2nd child- but no luck after trying on and off for 2 years. Will agnus Castus help me if I have regular cycles or should I avoid it- i took it on my current cycle from days 1-11 and then ovulated as normal around day 13/14 as confirmed by opk and now am 3 days late but am getting BFN- never been this late before and wandering if it is due to the 10 days of AC I took or whether i am pregnant and the tests are not working yet?

i also have mild endemetriosis and was told it would help with that.


----------



## Indi84

Hello, I'd say that using it with a regular cycle can be counter productive. It regulates the hormones, to make the cycle regular. It can also kick start ovulation for some. As you have normal periods it shouldn't make much if any difference, and some people find it sends them out of wack, makes them ovulate later. It should take around three months to get into your system fully, it's a slow acting herb. 

However, fingers crossed for your :bfp: this month!!


----------



## Nita

Thanks for the reply I ovulated on day 13 as usual as confirmed by the opk so not sure why cycle is so long an I have got two bfn 

Anyway will wait and see a few more days

I also took ding quai for 10 days - anyway will stop ac from now as my cycle is regular


----------



## Kismo

hello everyone. I posted earlier on this thread. I started taking A.C. because I had a few 41/42 day cycles and I also thought they were annovulatory as i had grumbling ovaries and ewcm for up to 7 days on and off, so took A.C. from Oct, through to Feb 2012. My cycles got back into swing and were averaging 32 days, although twice I have had early ovulation which I believe was due to the full moon, which reduced cycles to approx 25 days. This cycle, I started taking maca root until ovulation then stopped. I have just had a BFP at 11dpo, so keeping everything crossed that it will stick. I also took a host of other healthy supplements and healthy eating/lifestyle, etc. so am hoping that also helped. I am 41 (42 in August) and have a 28 month old daughter. Good luck to you all xx:flower:


----------



## Indi84

Congrats Kismo! Sending you sticky thoughts :hugs:


----------



## Kismo

Indi84 said:


> Congrats Kismo! Sending you sticky thoughts :hugs:

thanks Indi! xxxx

one other thing I forgot to mention, this cycle after ovulation started taking papaya enzyme supplement, to help with implantation. I had read that bromelain helps with implantation, so I will keep taking those to see if it helps. If I eat too much pineapple I get awful mouth and tongue ulcers even though I adore pineapple :wacko:


----------



## sarahvegas

ive just bought some AG as i was on depo injection for over a year and it ran out in feb and still no AF. will update how i go on


----------



## Kismo

remember you need to use it for a few months to see the full effect, but my own experience was great, keep us posted sarahvegas xxxx


----------



## rmsh1

I am considering taking this next cycle. My usual cycle is 33-34 days, but my last one was 44 days and this one I am on CD27 and still no O. I am also going to see my doc next month to see what they say.

So I have bought some vitex but have not yet started it


----------



## Kismo

rmsh1 said:


> I am considering taking this next cycle. My usual cycle is 33-34 days, but my last one was 44 days and this one I am on CD27 and still no O. I am also going to see my doc next month to see what they say.
> 
> So I have bought some vitex but have not yet started it

have you ever thought about taking maca root capsules as well, up until you see ovulation? I did not take both at the same time, I took the A.C. for 5 months then a month off, then took maca root up until ovulation and i ovulated earlier this month, which has resulted in a pregnancy so am not 100% sure it was that or the full moon or just that my cycles were back to normal. Anything is worth a try though, before medical intervention I think :flower: xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel789

Kismo said:


> Indi84 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Kismo! Sending you sticky thoughts :hugs:
> 
> thanks Indi! xxxx
> 
> one other thing I forgot to mention, this cycle after ovulation started taking papaya enzyme supplement, to help with implantation. I had read that bromelain helps with implantation, so I will keep taking those to see if it helps. If I eat too much pineapple I get awful mouth and tongue ulcers even though I adore pineapple :wacko:Click to expand...

I didn't know that the enzyme supplement was helpful for implantation! I take papaya enyme every day because I have a hiatal hernia which causes chronic heartburn and I eat the enzyme chewables with every meal because it helps digest my food and usually prevents heartburn. Now I am excited to know it has another benefit!


----------



## magicvw

Hey ladies! I just saw this thread and thought I'd subscribe as I'm taking Agnus Castus for the first time this month. 

I have regular spotting from 7dpo and an irregular LP, averages 11 days. I was actually prescribed AC by my doctor, along with progesterone (which I've taken quite a few times before).

I'm really hoping that at least the spotting doesn't happen this month - but of course a BFP would be awesome!


----------



## loulouamy

Hi magicvw, as your the only person iv heard that was told to take AC by the doctor, I was wondering what your doc said would happen if you get BFP... will you carry on taking it to prevent miscarriage?


----------



## silmarien

I'm taking Vitex as well, have been since January. Looks like it paid off, as Cycle 1 was 32 days long, but unfortunately had a 8-9 day LP. Too short! I was even taking Baby Aspirin (81mg) and a Vitamin B complex to lengthen my LP. Oh well. I guess I can't expect much being only one month off Yaz. 

I'm hoping that Vitex will counteract the evilness that Yaz has inflicted upon my reproductive system! Lol, I hope it does, but who knows? I also have Dong Quai - might try using both supplements at the same time. I'm gonna lower the recommended dose for Dong Quai though, as it is rather potent.

Good Luck ladies!


----------



## magicvw

loulouamy said:


> Hi magicvw, as your the only person iv heard that was told to take AC by the doctor, I was wondering what your doc said would happen if you get BFP... will you carry on taking it to prevent miscarriage?

He didn't say and I didn't ask, as I had no idea about vitex at all at that point. I googled when I got home though and have decided I will stop taking it if I get a line. He prescribed it for 2 months only and I think he thinks it will probably take 2 cycles to get my af to behave, so he probably thinks the two will not coincide! :flower:


----------



## Kismo

hello all..

I took A.C. for 5 months before it regulated me properly. It can take a while. 2 months may be adequate but I reckon they usually take a few more to kick in for the long term. I also took B-complex for a few months too, this is the first month I took papaya enzymes though and maca root. I am also surprised that the doc prescriped A.C., maybe the word is spreading around the medical world....we hope ..... :winkwink: maybe they are getting the message at last. I really hope it works for you all, fingers and everything crossed (but not legs of course..hehe).... :happydance: x x x x x x x x x


----------



## marymoomin

i would avoid AC like the plague. It seriously messed up my cycle.


----------



## magicvw

marymoomin said:


> i would avoid AC like the plague. It seriously messed up my cycle.

What happened?


----------



## Indi84

It can mess up your cycles, you must make an informed decision to take it. For me it was the best thing ever, and will take it again after the baby is born and I'm not BFing any more. Do not take it if you have regular cycles, even if they are longer (say 32 days) but always 32 days. It is meant for irregular cycles, and people who O extremely late or not at all.


----------



## Kismo

Indi84 said:


> It can mess up your cycles, you must make an informed decision to take it. For me it was the best thing ever, and will take it again after the baby is born and I'm not BFing any more. Do not take it if you have regular cycles, even if they are longer (say 32 days) but always 32 days. It is meant for irregular cycles, and people who O extremely late or not at all.

yes indi, this is what I have been led to believe, it will screw up regular cycles so only use for erratic cycles, also it can take a few months to actually start regulating you anyway, so it may appear that your cycles are still erratic for a few months until it settles down in your system and starts to kick in. That's why they tell you to use for around 6 months.:flow:


----------



## magicvw

Ladies, my doctor prescribed it for me, and my cycles are regular. On what are you basing your information? He prescribed it for because I have LPD.


----------



## Indi84

If your doc prescribed it then it will be fine, I'm really impressed a Doctor is advising herbal medicine! I work with herbal medicine and so have had to research it fairly fully. I wouldn't recommend it to someone in your position, unless of course a doctor has given permission. :) Only because like Kismo said, it can take up to 6 months to work and most people want a quicker fix and stop using it to soon thinking it doesn't work. It took three months to work for me, and I reckon if I had kept using it (couldn't because I got my bfp) it would have shortened it even further. Took me from 38 days to 31 and made me O five days earlier.


----------



## magicvw

I live in Bulgaria - it's quite common for doctors here to prescribe herbal medicine for lots of things. I have only been advised to take it for 2 months though. x


----------



## Kismo

hopefully it will also work to lengthen the luteal phase, however I also don't think 2 months is enough time. Perhaps the doctor is erring on the side of caution - I can't say, I suppose the doc has his/her reasons but I know for sure it took 5 months for it to really have a lasting effect on me, the first month it worked and cycle went from 42 days to 32 but then the next month i think was 21, then back up to 36, etc, etc, so it took another couple of months for it to become 32 again. Everyone is different but I guess we have to just try and see how it affects us, individually. It is a herb after all and not tested-in-the-lab medicine. XX


----------



## magicvw

Kismo said:


> It is a herb after all and not tested-in-the-lab medicine. XX

Well it is actually a *tested *herb. It seems that in the UK it is relegated to Holland and Barrett status, but in the rest of Europe it is not the same! There have been lots of clinical tests on it. They know exactly what's in it, and how those things can affect the human body.

https://www.ema.europa.eu/docs/en_G...MPC_assessment_report/2010/01/WC500069986.pdf

Interesting to read (some is a bit difficult unless you are a medical pro, but even so) - it shows how various countries regard AC. It also examines every trial that has been done and explains the outcome, sometimes with comments.

On p.26 it mentions using AC in a clinical trial for LPD.


> The treatment group consisted of 18 women who had been unable to conceive for a period of
> more than two years. Each of them received 40 drops of Agnolyt daily for a period of three
> months. Inclusion criteria included a normal prolactin assay, normal prolactin and
> TRH-stimulation tests and an abnormally diminished serum progesterone level. Treatment
> was regarded as being successful if the progesterone levels were restored to normal or if there
> was a clear trend towards normal (an increase of two units above initial levels of < 9 ng/ml or
> one unit above initial levels of > 9 ng/ml). Treatment was successful in 13 of the 18 patients,
> two women became pregnant. In seven patients the progesterone level in the luteal phase
> increased above12 ng/ml and in four cases there was an obvious trend towards normalization.
> Before treatment the basal body temperature curve showed a shortened hyperthermic phase in
> ten patients and after treatment in four women.


----------



## Kismo

excellent report magic, thanks. I worked in pharma for years, takes me back reading reports like this. I hope the A.C. helps your LPD. The report is very encouraging.


----------



## magicvw

Well ladies, got my :bfp: yesterday! :yipee:

To recap, 29 months ttc with low progesterone and luteal phase deficiency (spotting from 7dpo, LP of 10 or 11 days). I have been on courses of progesterone three times in the last 2.5 years. This time the doc prescribed Agnus Castus as well. I started last cycle and this cycle we have a result! I think the progesterone helps too, but I definitely think the agnus castus is responsible! I still spotted this cycle up till yesterday, I'm 10 dpo today. FX for a sticky one.


----------



## rmsh1

Congrats magicvw! I h ave my agnus castus sitting and waiting until after my doctor visit


----------



## Indi84

Congratulations!! happy and healthy pregnancy to you!! :flower:


----------



## Kismo

fantastic! such wonderful news after a long journey for you. Many congratulations xxx take care xx


----------



## rmsh1

Does anyone have a recommendation of a brand of vitex to use here in the UK? I have been diagnosed with elevated prolactin levels, and there are so many products I do not know which to use and how much of it


----------



## Indi84

I used the Holland and Barrett brand. It was fine, and worked for me, just follow instructions, you don't need to take more then the bottle suggests. :)


----------



## rmsh1

I will have a look in there. Did you have high prolactin and irregular cycles too?


----------



## Niki

I started this yesterday and I really do hope this is our month :) good luck to you all who are starting it/ still on it xx


----------



## genesismarie

hello ladies,
can i join in!!!
i been AC for four day as well as red clover and red raspberry leaf. 
i decided to take to get my cycle back after bc because has completely disappeared this morning i woke up and had a little cramping in my lower tummy so im hoping its starting to work hopefully i been one of those lucky ladies who see AF on day seven


----------



## Indi84

rmsh1 said:


> I will have a look in there. Did you have high prolactin and irregular cycles too?

Before I went on the pill I had serious irregular cycles and incredibly painful periods. Is why I went on it really, so coming off I just thought I didn't want to go through that again so I started it. Dropped a week of my cycles in three months and made me O earlier each time. Thought it was grand to be honest. :flower:


----------



## Bump2Baby

I have used AC for 4 cycles, it takes 3 to be fully in your system.
It is to be taken 800-1200mg daily started anytime in your cycle up to you OV and then it is healthier to reduce the dose to just one 400mg tablet daily until AF/BFP rather than go cold turkey.
I had a BFP on my 4th cycle but miscarried at 9 weeks, i am now taking it again during the bleeding hoping my first period and cycle 5 isn't far off ;)


----------



## willowbrook

This is my first month trying AC. Now on cd18. Trying not to get my hopes up but it's worth a try


----------



## angel20122222

i been taking vitex for two weeks now and my mood swings are going :happydance: and my nails grew so long where i dont need to go to a nail salon and i took a pregnancy test because me and my husband have been trying for like 4 months now and there was like a very faint line and when i took another test the line was gone that is so confusing but i hope it works for me soon. 
ps. if there is any success stories share pleasee:winkwink:


----------



## MyDream

Hi
Just reading through this thread so many great success stories!
So I haven't had a AF for as long as I can remember me & my partner haven't really used protection since we've been together (4years)
So I started taking Agnus Castus from H&B and I've been taking 4 caps twice a day, I've been taking it for about 2 weeks and yesterday I had really bad cramps and I had my AF first time in YEARS! I couldn't believe but it only lasted one day which I don't understand. 
I have PCOS & I'm currently loosing weight 3lb so far not a lot but its a start. 
My main query is why did my AF only last one day? Anyone ever had this?
Thanks :)


----------



## LavineRose

Hi all, :hi:

I am new to this but have read so many success stories. I have been ttc for abt a year, so have now decided to try AC and folic acid together. I have just started using AC, from CD1. I am taking two tablets a day, as to what was recommended to me and will stop when I ov. I am now on CD7. I am hoping for a success story, i feel like i have tried everything lol. The only thing i will say, i have been getting cramping feelings, not sure if its from the AC or the fact its doing what it's meant to do? Anyone else experienced this?? 

I will keep you ladies update fingers crossed. 

Thanks 

:dust:


----------



## toffee87

Hey ladies, I'm taking AC.

Lots of baby dust to all :D xxx


----------



## Islas_mummy

Hi there ladies,

I was wondering if I could get some advice?

I am getting married in October, and my OH and I want to start trying for another baby the same month. Basically we are both desperate for another baby but have paid too much money on this wedding to mess it up! lol

I have PCOS (my 1st baby was a big surprise) and my last few cycles have been 39, 47, 56, 69 days long.....getting longer and longer!! So I have decided to get my body in tip top shape for October!

If I take AC, and am not worried about getting pregnant yet, do I still need to stop when I O? I have started temping but actually have no idea if I O at all! Also can anyone recommend anything else that might help?

Thank you :wohoo:


----------



## Ali_L

I think you can take it all through your cycle. Google Vitex and PCOS. I have PCOS too. I took Vitex when trying for our 2nd. I thought I was about to O so I stopped it and ended up getting AF 6 days later with no ovulation! Anyway, the following cycle I O'd on cd12 which is super early for me and got my BFP that cycle. :)


----------



## thayet

It takes about three months for Vitex to fully "kick in" and regulate your cycle, although you will definitely see shortened cycles earlier than that. I saw a naturopathic doctor and was advised that you can take it for at least six months before needing a "break" for a cycle, no need to stop mid-cycle. As with all herbs, eventually your body gets accustomed to them, so it's good practice to stop taking them for a few weeks and then begin again. However, since Vitex is a slow herb, that break doesn't have to happen for quite a while. 

Hope this helps, enjoy the wedding planning and best of luck. :)


----------



## Mrs A

:wave: hey peeps, I've just got some vitex ad can't wait to use it! Xx


----------



## LavineRose

Hi Ladies, 

Wondering if anyone can help?? as you can see from my previous post, ii have started using AC for this cycle. I O around the 12-14th feb, so i stopped taking AC. Now im waiting to see if i get my AF or BFP. At the moment though, i have been getting strange cramping feeling in my pelvis area, abit of CM but it feels like i might get my AF, but im not due till the 27th feb! Can anyone help? Has any one else experienced this? I think im too early for implanation and scared to do a test to early...help!!!


----------



## Bubble Girl

I used something with that ingredient called fertilaid and got pregnant after 12 months


----------

